

Microsoft Open Sources .NET, Saying It Will Run on Linux and Mac - bpierre
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/microsoft-open-sources-net-says-will-run-linux-mac/?mbid=social_twitter

======
Istof
never thought I would see this happening...

------
RivieraKid
218 points and just 1 comment?

